# Bruise on breast from pumping? Something else?



## babychak (Sep 16, 2011)

I am a working mom and when I pumped at work at 10 am this morning my breasts looked normal. When I went to feed my son at daycare at noon, I noticed what looks like a bruise on one of my breasts - into the areola and a bit outside of it. The spot is maybe 3/4 of an inch around and purplish, composed of tiny little dots and then some larger purple spots (hard to explain -sorry!). My first thought was mastitis, but I don't have any other symptoms - no pain, no fever. Is it possible that my breast was bruised from pumping? My son is 5 months old and I have been back to work (and pumping) for over 2 months and have not experienced this before and have not changed anything. Any thoughts would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## maos211 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes it is possible. I've been pumping for 2 1/2 years and both of mine are bruised. Lactation consultant told me to use less suction ( the least amount that works) that and some air time and moisturizer nipple cream have made it a little bit better but honestly still bruised


----------

